# Cleaning a mignon



## rk164 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi,

I decided to do a clean of my mignon today. I took off the top plate and cleaned the burrs, I took the bottom burr off and cleaned underneath.

I cannot however work out how to clean the chute. When I put my fingers there I can feel there is coffee there but I not able to dislodge it. Is there an easy way to do this, or is there a way to remove the chute?

Thanks

rk164


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Use a hoover - works a treat!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hoover, or just tilt it side to side and back and forth. Take the hopper off and hit the throat with a slightly cupped hand and the air will force grinds out too.


----------

